# Christmas - What should we do!!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Seems I can't figure anything out anymore! I am going crazy with this latest one.

When to have our kids open their Christmas presents!
last year we had family come here on Christmas, year before that we opened presents before leaving to go to spend the rest of the day w/family. The years before that we always took their gifts with us.

I really REALLY don't want to take everything with us. 
First we have a SMALL car <Toyota Corolla>, second, there looks to be 40 people at my brothers this year :shocked: and third, with all the kids, I am afraid if my kids open their presents to play they will lose things....since my son is getting lego sets and my youngest mini lalaloopsy toys..small pieces for sure!

My husband may have to work all day Christmas eve, we're not sure yet? Praying he gets off early, but as it stands we're expecting him home at 4pm. Which means we'll have to leave at 5pm - it's about a 4 hour drive.

I told him maybe Christmas eve morning before he goes to work, we can all get up early like around 5:45am, since he leaves around 6:30am.
However, he wants to do it Friday night after dinner/chores.

What would you do? My oldest 2 are kind of at the stage they really are not believing the whole santa thing <13 & 10>, but they love going along with it anyway. My 5yo well, she can't read a calendar yet <LOL>, so we could get away with telling her that Santa came early because they were soooo good this year!

But then do I save a small gift and stockings for Christmas morning? :GAAH:

I've never had this much trouble figuring out things or Christmas. I don't want them to wait until we get home, so that option is out especially if we stay until Monday morning.
My oldest daughter is getting a portable dvd player, I think that would be VERY useful on the drive to/from LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would have everyone open their presents before you leave...dragging everything there and back... can be a pain and you are right... they may forget something....and it is to far away ...just to go pick it up....

I would give them a choice....and ask them...so it is a family decision... :grouphug: 
......Do you want to open your presents early?....if so....you will have to leave them here at home... when we go on our trip.......or ...
Wait til after ...we return from our trip ....to open them?.... give them a choice... 
Both are leaving them at home..HeHe... :greengrin: 
I would think the answer will be .. open them early.. all kids can't wait I have been there...LOL :wink: 

If you want to save a stocking stuffer for them when you get back... that is a good idea...for that last excitement of Christmas..... and a welcome back home.... :hi5: 

Santa does come early sometimes


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Our kids have never been early risers, but they can open their stockings before we get up, i always make sure there are a few toys and candy, after which they are happy until Grandma,Grandpa and whomever show up around 10ish, we open presents at home and then go to the relatives - although my honey has a new job this year and is on call for Christmas, so we can't leave home b/c he needs reliable internet access and my sis doesn't have that. Not too disappointed b/c she has MANY people at her house, and her kids get alot of presents from multiple sets of grandparents and other friends of the family which kind of upset my kids last year, they wanted to know why her kids got so many presents. (oh and even better, my one niece in law just kept opening things, barely glanced at them and tossed them aside without even a thank you - you can bet i used that as a learning experience for my kids!)

If you open presents at home (esp good with tiny things like legos) I would bring a present or two for your kids that they can open at your relatives house if their kids are opening presents after you arrive. Will help with hurt feelings.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I have step kids which means we never get a full holiday, we get what is left of everyone else's running around - may be before Christmas, after New Years, etc...
So for us Christmas is a season, not a day.
We may do 1 present before we go to a family event (this may be a good time for the CD player) one when Dad wakes up, one when you get done chores, etc...
If we don't have a big dinner, each one gets a favorite meal a day... as long as it's special and they understand the season, it doesn't totally matter what the day/ time is  it's kind of a tradition of our own now!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If they were all older I'd say do it Friday night. But for your 5 Yr olds sake I would go with Christmas eve morning to keep the excitment. I have a brother abour her age and he is so excited about christmas morning and seeing what Santa left him. 

I like PznIvyFarm's idea about bringing a present or two for each of them. When I was little we had about the same situation with my cousins.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like we'll do most all of them tonight, maybe save 1 for each and their stockings for Sunday morning


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm feeling kind of sad, this is probably my last year for 'Santa' my youngest just turned 10 and I am sure someone will spoil it by next year. My one daughter mentioned telling him and I said that when no one believes in Santa, Santa will not be bringing any more gifts, so she will get fewer presents...........I think she saw things my way after that :wink:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Enjoy your holiday season and Christmas eve.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Looks like we'll do most all of them tonight, maybe save 1 for each and their stockings for Sunday morning


 :thumbup: :hi5: Merry Christams.... :thumb:



> I'm feeling kind of sad, this is probably my last year for 'Santa' my youngest just turned 10 and I am sure someone will spoil it by next year. My one daughter mentioned telling him and I said that when no one believes in Santa, Santa will not be bringing any more gifts, so she will get fewer presents...........I think she saw things my way after that :wink:


  I know the feeling.... :hug:


----------

